# Digestive Food Enzyme, colon cleanse and fiber shakes



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

After 30 years of suffering with IBS, lactose intolerance and diverticulosis I have found 3 products that have helped me tremendously! They are from Arbonne International and the products are:Optimal Digest - food based digestive enzymes - help to digest your foodHerbal Colon Cleanse - very gentle - take it at night and in the morning, things just flow along...Fiber Shake - tastes like an orange creamsicle - isn't gritty like so many of the others I've tried. Contains 15 grams of fiber - excellent.!!Check out these products on www.LivingTheDream.myarbonne.com


----------



## azania50 (Feb 24, 2004)

Lynn C H has posted 23 times on numerous boards in the last 5 days alone. The site she is sending you to is her own business.As a Crohn's sufferer,I posted this reply to her at the IBS/Crohn's Colitis board today :"I seem to remember a person being given a really hard time using the bulletin board to sell products recently. I agreed with the vitriol directed at Yobuck1 for the somewhat underhanded way in which he went about introducing the products he was trying to sell.You, on the other hand, are blatantly using a bulletin board as a marketing opportunity for your products. While I am sure they have some benefits, and you obviously have belief in them, might I suggest the following. This bulletin board is made up of people suffering pain, anguish, depression and aggravation on a daily basis. You,as a supposed IBS sufferer should understand the implications of this. Yet you choose to direct these same people to your multi level marketing/consultant business where you state you now drive a white Mercedes and blah blah blah.I went to the site and found about 4 products out of 100's that even vaguely relate to IBS/IBD and they are so non specific as to be laughable.Might I suggest that if you ARE doing so well out of Arbonne as you state , that you use some more traditional methods of marketing yourself and put some money into it, rather than adopting the freebie approach , and wasting the time of people in distress, and avoid banalities such as:Eat small mealsEat bland foodsAvoid gassy foodsGIVE ME A BREAK !!It would be beneficial if you avoided this line of marketing , or one day,the 1000's of people on bulletin boards such as these may visit your site and phone you onBusiness 248-596-1909Cell 248-302-2026to question you about these products and their specific links to the treatment of Crohn's/Colitis/IBS" Hello again Lynn.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Very put stated, Simonkay!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Just for the record, Yobuck, a she, by the way, was misguided. She was NOT selling products. She sent me some PM's and I, someone who is not exactly unsophisticated, believe her when she said what she said to me.People who do sell products on this BB should, of course, be ashamed of themselves.O


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

What on earth is so wrong when a person tells others about their experience with a product that they now sell? For that person to lift themselves from a seemingly utter life of despair, & in my case semi recluse existance to an elated new life because of a wonderful new product,wouldnt you want to share it with fellow sufferers, & better still make a good living while improving the quality of life for others? My partner, & I now have 2 websites because we want to tell the whole world about our product. Also in the 9 months weve been drinking & flogging it weve amassed 39 other bods who are improving their health & wealth selling it as well. Some people seem to have a terrible fear of M.L.M ,& wrongfully associate it with pyramid selling. For a M.L.M company to succeed the product or products must be top class for the company to prosper, because it is product motivated. Anyway as an Independent distributor,I will ask you this:- where else can you buy a business for peanuts, have your own back office provided by the firm on the Net, not have to worry about storage facilities, work your own hours,have no boss or employees yet have a team of people ready to assist you in every way to make your business prosper????????Oh, by the way we picked up a B.M.W two weeks ago! http://www.gomangosteen.com/members/magixango http://www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Myabe I should add to my last para.I have Crohn's, post on the IBD BB and, while I am lucky, I also make my own luck by not taking drugs to get myself into remission. I do take digestive enzymes, etc. and I rigidly stick to my own elimination diet - all of which has worked for over 4 years now.However, most people on that board are very sick, and very scared. Some go to the toilet up to 10, 15, 20 and many even 30 times a day, others wear bags and can't go to the toilet as they used to, others can't go out so they can stay near to a toilet...many are in great pain, most bleed. IBD is very serious.And you'd be surprised how many people try to sell them quick fixes, not appropriate for IBD sufferers.Yes, many could benefit from more alternative options but they are, as I said, very scared.And who wouldn't be if you bled buckets of bright red blood in the toilet, and had such pain you can't function. So one must be careful to whom one offers the cure to make one better. Because not everyone is the same. In fact, not everyone responds or is the same even on the IBD board. We are all different.Having said that, your mangosteen does sound interesting.OHaving said that, yourO


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Opp un. I certainly see you point, when a person is in pain they certainly dont want to make it worse, & I can fully understand that as I have been there. Only in my case it was doctors making me worse, giving me constant anti-biotics & telling me to eat Allbran & muesli. One diagnosed polyps, then another said he was wrong ; they were diverticuli he could see!,& so on from pillar to post with drugs to stop me going then drugs to make me go. Internal hems, external hems, bleeding hems & terrible rashes that made walking a nightmare. Who would be game to want to try anything else, I ask you? Of course its not just the pain, its the general feeling of malaise because of the leaky gut,that really knocked me about.Naturally when I tried the Mangosteen juice first off I took nowhere near the recommended dose, as I was scared because citrus made me very sick. As I started to improve I took a little more each day. Because Mangosteen is now known to be the strongest natural anti-inflammatory ever discovered(due to its 41 xanthones),it allows the bowel to heal itself which means the cracks & fissures in the gut wall no longer absorb the bacteria, fermenting gasses, fungi & toxins that affect the whole system & make people feel so bloody awful! I am not pretending its going to cure everyone, nothing ever has, but now by the power of websites we can at least let sufferers know that it is available,& that there is hope. http://gomangosteen.com/members/magixango http://usenature.com/mangosteen.htm


----------

